# Ringo discovers Funston Park



## Ringo (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

Here's a pic of Ringo from September when it was absolutely gorgeous out!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

ringo looks happy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute! :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

SO cute, what breed is he?


----------

